

Ready 0.6 Released - danwills
https://plus.google.com/u/0/110214848059767137292/posts/WDxsi4GkbYx

======
SkyMarshal
For anyone else who has never heard of it, very cool:

 _Ready is a program for exploring continuous and discrete cellular automata,
including reaction-diffusion systems, on grids and arbitrary meshes. OpenCL is
used as the computation engine, to take advantage of the many-core
architectures on graphics cards and modern CPUs. OpenCL also allows rules to
be written in a text format and compiled on the fly. Ready supports a compact
XML-based file format so that images and rules can be shared easily. Ready
supports 1D, 2D and 3D data, as well as polygonal and polyhedral meshes._

